# Nichia GS LED source



## JohnR66 (Apr 25, 2009)

An Energizer brand squeeze light sold at Target for $3 advertises using a Nichia LED. Using A deep blue filter, I can see the rectangular blue die as well as the oblong blueish central spot on the wall tells me that it is a Nichia GS. Since replacing the batteries is not worth it I just buy another and scavage the LED form the light. After a while I have a collection of LEDs.

Has anyone found a reliable source for Nichia LEDs in the US?


----------



## regulator (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought some of those on clearance just for the GS LED. I think they were somewhere around $2.50. I modified two older UK 2AAA light with them and they are now useful.


----------



## ledstein (May 8, 2009)

In US i dont know but for Europe i found one: 

http://www.ledrise.com/product_info...cd--15--176---20mA--NSPW500GS-K1-W-b1-b2.html


----------



## JohnR66 (May 8, 2009)

ledstein said:


> In US i dont know but for Europe i found one:
> 
> http://www.ledrise.com/product_info...cd--15--176---20mA--NSPW500GS-K1-W-b1-b2.html



That's a good price too especially if you need a boat load of them.


----------



## Cemoi (May 10, 2009)

JohnR66 said:


> That's a good pric



Check their shipping fees  you might change your mind.
EUR 32 from Germany to France for a few gram item like a star-mounted LED.


----------



## ledstein (May 11, 2009)

Well we buy hundreds or thousands of leds from that place and shipping is not a issue. Still, i know a friend that just ordered 100 Nichia GS and 50 Cree q5 stars and he told me he saved almost 100 euro compared to other websites in Europe.

I have no idea where they ship from, im just the tech guy.


----------



## milkyspit (May 15, 2009)

John, I have a source through which I've bought bagfuls in the past... most recently, a package of 100 Nichia GS Rank C0W. If you have interest in at least 100 count, and by all means more! I could perhaps get them for you... PM or email me if interested.







Also, gotta ask: where does one get a deep blue filter such as the one you mention? Sounds like a nice thing to have around! I'm hoping they are available and within the economic reach of mere mortals. oo:


----------



## JohnR66 (May 15, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> John, I have a source through which I've bought bagfuls in the past... most recently, a package of 100 Nichia GS Rank C0W. If you have interest in at least 100 count, and by all means more! I could perhaps get them for you... PM or email me if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I will drop you a note later on. The blue filter is a piece of blue transparent Plexiglas. Sometimes plastic distributors who sell to the general public have scrap pieces you can buy.


----------



## JohnR66 (May 18, 2009)

Milkyspit, I sent an email a couple days back. Did you receive?


----------



## milkyspit (May 19, 2009)

JohnR66 said:


> Milkyspit, I sent an email a couple days back. Did you receive?




John, it got caught in the spam filter. I found it and will reply later.


----------



## ledstein (May 25, 2009)

Cemoi said:


> Check their shipping fees  you might change your mind.
> EUR 32 from Germany to France for a few gram item like a star-mounted LED.




It seems they are reading this forum, or smt. They offer Post delivery now, for the star mounted led you pay 4.90 euro shipping (same price up to 500g).


----------

